# Thoughts on the Shimano Ultegra 5500 XTD



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I have been interested in this reel as metal/ plug thrower and finally my local shop got this one in stock 
I have to say I'm in love with this reel , it has a long spool and it's slow line lay at 41 in per one full crank lays the line perfect for long casting , the retrieve well it's a Shimano is smooth as glass even under load , , the drag at 33 lbs is more than enough but the best part you can go from no drag the full drag in one full turn , I love that feature 
It dials in at 17oz and holds 350 yards of 30 lb braid if I remember right , however it comes with spool rings that you can make the spool smaller and a extra spool , 
The only thing I'd like to change is the T handle to a power knob , other than that the reel is a home run 


9


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I wouldn't want to throw it all day with metal at that weight personally.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

What rod are you pairing it with?


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

sand flea said:


> What rod are you pairing it with?


I'm all ears on that not quite sure yet


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

9 rock said:


> Well I have been interested in this reel as metal/ plug thrower and finally my local shop got this one in stock
> I have to say I'm in love with this reel , it has a long spool and it's slow line lay at 41 in per one full crank lays the line perfect for long casting , the retrieve well it's a Shimano is smooth as glass even under load , , the drag at 33 lbs is more than enough but the best part you can go from no drag the full drag in one full turn , I love that feature
> It dials in at 17oz and holds 350 yards of 30 lb braid if I remember right , however it comes with spool rings that you can make the spool smaller and a extra spool ,
> The only thing I'd like to change is the T handle to a power knob , other than that the reel is a home run
> ...


I have the 14000 XSD, agree with everything you said, such a nice reel and they put a crappy T handle on it, almost didn't buy it for that reason.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

9 rock said:


> I'm all ears on that not quite sure yet


If your looking for something to throw metal on, checkout the CTS Vapor Trail 11'.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

Shimano needs to add their Super Slow 10 oscillation system instead of the Super Slow 5 on the 14000 models and regular slow oscillation on the 5500 series because it makes a considerable distance increase . Super Slow 5 is 50 wraps per one up and down spool cycle but Super Slow 10 is 100 wraps per a single up and down full spool cycle. The 5500 model is even less than the Super Slow 5 around 30 wraps per cycle. The more wraps per cycle the better distance capability.

On another note i sold my Vapor Trail and S7 models , too slow especially the Vapor Trails , LOVE the CTS S8's though , bummer CTS discontinued them. The original Croix Legend surf's in the MF NOT MM versions were the only rod that cast on par with the S8 that i have tested.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

herb said:


> Shimano needs to add their Super Slow 10 oscillation system instead of the Super Slow 5 on the 14000 models and regular slow oscillation on the 5500 series because it makes a considerable distance increase . Super Slow 5 is 50 wraps per one up and down spool cycle but Super Slow 10 is 100 wraps per a single up and down full spool cycle. The 5500 model is even less than the Super Slow 5 around 30 wraps per cycle. The more wraps per cycle the better distance capability.
> 
> On another note i sold my Vapor Trail and S7 models , too slow especially the Vapor Trails , LOVE the CTS S8's though , bummer CTS discontinued them. The original Croix Legend surf's in the MF NOT MM versions were the only rod that cast on par with the S8 that i have tested.


I highly doubt it the reel oscillations makes much difference to a average caster the rod would be the bigger player in the cast for us people lol ,, the 9 ft tica I put it on clearly is not the best rod but it was cheap and available after throwing some metal . I switched to bait and reeled in a 50lb+ ray and the reel handled flawlessly and that quick turn drag is the best thing since sliced bread 

9


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

9 rock said:


> *I highly doubt it the reel oscillations makes much difference to a average caster* the rod would be the bigger player in the cast for us people lol ,, the 9 ft tica I put it on clearly is not the best rod but it was cheap and available after throwing some metal . I switched to bait and reeled in a 50lb+ ray and the reel handled flawlessly and that quick turn drag is the best thing since sliced bread
> 
> 9


If you're talking about the average caster i would agree with you . A top shelf rod can make a huge difference in overall distance and enjoyment so thats right at the top when you insist on ultimate performance but the right reel is a critical piece as well .

The average angler does just fine with the medium priced stuff .


----------

